# betta and kuhli?



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

so i was thinking of getting a male betta fish and putting it in my 5 gallon tank, now i have a couple kuhli loaches in the tank already... would there be a problem? cuz i know male betta's can be aggressive towards other fish, but would they also be aggressive toward kuhli loaches?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hmm, from what I've heard, they should be fine, though you'd probably be overstocked, seeing from what I've read kuhli loaches need at least 10 gallons and to live in groups, so them in a five gallon plus a betta would mean a good bit of water changes for you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Kuhlis require a tank at least 10g. 5g is simply not enough space for a few of them. I would highly recommend upgrading or if you don't have the space/money for that, try to re-home the Kuhlis. 

Bettas can generally get along with Kuhlis but like any time you are housing a betta with another animal you need to have a back up plan incase it doesn't work out.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, your kuhli loaches definitely need a bigger home...5 gallons is great for a betta, though. If you had a larger tank, they would get along fine.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely do have a backup plan just in case they don't get along. My male VT is so very aggressive!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Basically what the other's said. Make sure your betta gets along with other fish. One of mine will attack anything but shrimp. You should move the kuhli's to a larger 10 gallon.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanx for all the help.. i actually found a 15 gallon tank.. so ill move them into that... :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds great! Can you show us some pics when you're done? I just love Kuhli loaches.


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Sounds great! Can you show us some pics when you're done? I just love Kuhli loaches.


ill try.. my kuhli's like sitting under a piece of shale and a house ornament i have... but ill do my best to post at least one picture:-D


----------



## Ghost15 (Jun 22, 2010)

well i managed to get one pic of my kuhli...  (sorry for being so big and kinda fuzzy)


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay, Kuhli loaches!


----------

